# Release Failure



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am always a safe shooter and check my equipment carefully. Today I was shooting outside and came to half draw, all of a sudden my release broke and completely derailed my bow. Scariest experience ever. Has anyone had a true-fire release do this before?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

No.....but i have never used a true fire branded release. They have never "fit" me to my liking or i felt the ones that felt ok to be cheaply built with plastic parts. I shoot the scotts which is solid leather and metal. No plastic to break on my releases.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

I also use Scott but no strap. I use the grip.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

Also, never draw a bow back without an arrow in it.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

It actually had an arrow in it


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Never made the move to a release. Still shooting fingers.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Had one go off one time during my draw and I gave myself a bloody nose!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is there a small set screw anywhere on it? It adjust the release tension on it. I had one back off on me before. Just took one round to put it back to what I liked.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

sounds like a screw or something else malfunctioned. never heard of this with any release.



devil1824 said:


> Is there a small set screw anywhere on it? It adjust the release tension on it. I had one back off on me before. Just took one round to put it back to what I liked.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

cpthook said:


> sounds like a screw or something else malfunctioned. never heard of this with any release.


Did you see the picture? It has a broken plastic piece that the strap runs through. When that broke it caused the problems. No screw to tighten. Cheap release which simply broke


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oops. I didn't even notice the plastic piece broke. I use a simple Fletcher design. Nice and simple design with very few parts. No plastic to break!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

redfish bayrat said:


> Never made the move to a release. Still shooting fingers.


When I started I used fingers n a tab at times as releases were kinda new, the first FAST bow I got I used fingers once....I had no feeling in my fingers for a few days after, after that I had several until I got me a Scott, that was 20yrs ago....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Glad you were not hurt, that sucks about your equipment. I have never used a release, even back when I used a compound I shot fingers. Not as accurate, but I never forgot them and they have not broken on me yet.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Never had my release break, but did have a bow string break once. Scared the mud outta me, and tore my arm up good.


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow glad to hear your alright.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I had it happen to me in a 3d shoot. I was talking trash as usual and when it was my turn I stepped up to the stake. Told everyone watch this ten and went to draw. Halfway back my strap broke and my hand met my nose very hard! Everyone started laughing so hard that other groups walked over to see what was the deal. They let me go to my truck and get my back up release and I finished the shoot. I was a little bow shy for awhile.


----------



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

I also use Scott releases and never had a problem. I have tried the truefire at the range and it felt cheaply made.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

After I got the strings replaced, I made the switch to the Scott Little Goose. They are much better than any of the releases I have tried.


----------

